# Will Amazon Carry The New iPad?



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

I know they're not among the first wave of sellers allowed to carry the 3rd gen iPad, but will they possibly get it at a later date? I've got a lot of credit built up that I'd like to use if possible.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Will they? Don't know. But since they have had all the other iPads for sale, then I suspect the new one will be also. Not all outlets get them at the same time.

Mike


----------



## ilmkidunya1 (Mar 9, 2012)

yes they carry it from now


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

Is it just me, or are is Amazon about $50 higher than everyone else?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't check  lately, but most of Amazon's iPad sales are through 3rd party vendors, or at least they were the last time I checked.  If you're talking about prices for the iPad 3, it could be that the sales are brisk enough some vendors are charging a premium.  Off to check...

Betsy


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, I see that it is through a 3rd party vendor now. That makes more sense.


----------



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

After seeing the premium that 3rd party vendors were charging on Amazon, I went ahead and bought one from the local Apple store. I already used some of my Amazon credit to buy a case/stand and will probably use some more to buy a docking station or some Bluetooth speakers in the near future. Overall I'm very impressed with the iPad although I haven't even scratched the surface of what it can do.


----------

